# Horus Heresy Limited Edition Hardbacks



## Brother Solix (Jan 19, 2013)

Are the limited edition horus heresy hardbacks going to have the same look as the ongoing hardbacks? I'm hoping for wrap around art on cover as well as 4 to 5 colored art pages inside. That would be awesome!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

All the limited editions so far are the same size(height that is) as the hardback editions, have the standard jacket cover with the cover art and details on the spine etc. But the actual hardback cover for them are all unique and separate to the cover art.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

I loved the Aurelian cover inside the dust jacket.


----------



## Brother Solix (Jan 19, 2013)

Brother Subtle said:


> I loved the Aurelian cover inside the dust jacket.


Agreed. Although I would like BL to take the covers of their limited edition offerings up a notch. The covers should be at least as good as the HH hardbacks. They raised the standard with those books. The limited edition should have an excellent dust jacket, have an outstanding wrap around art cover, colored art inside, and a marker ribbon. I like the idea that they will provide me with update about my limited time books. This is a nice touch and I'm looking forward to the surprise or two that will be given while I wait for my Mephiston order. The last time I order a collector's book was when Iron Warrior came out. I was going to sell it but I changed my mind. Why? Because the story and art is fantastic. I noticed that under the Mephiston description there isn't any description of a marker ribbon. I like the idea of getting a poster, extra story, cool fold out dust jacket, and sleeve. However, I wish the poster art would have been printed directly on the cover. In addition, I'd like to see a marker ribbon with a small embroidered skull or something at the end of the ribbon. People should look at these books and be mesmerized by the quality and attention to detail. There is room for improvement.


----------

